# Guppies?!



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, I used to have about 10 feeder type guppies in my 10 gallon tank (see below). I had just them and my betta in their until I slowly accumulated the other fish. I liked to keep them because they look cool in their little scholols. However all but 1 have died - however, I have only cleaned out about 4 dead ones... where would they go!? I don't remember how many I found dead with just the betta. My friend had some that died by getting stuck in the rock gravel, but I think it was because the gravel was quite big and had many entry points where the guppies could figit in and get stuck.. So I don't think that they are getting stuck in my small red gravel, and there were no guppies stuck INSIDE the filter, + there is no way they could get in but I thought it wouldnt hurt to check. Could the fish that I have be eating them or what? It's kind of strange but I'm sure you guys have heard of missing fish before. The guppies *were* pretty small at about 1/2 to 3/4 an inch (feeder guppies).


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They could easily have been snacks for other fish. Even non meat eaters will eat other fish if they get the chance.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

The fish that I have could eat the guppies whole?! None of my fish are bigger than 2 inches. Well, you know about all the fish I have. Seems odd.. :-/ . I have never found any half eaten guppies. Just straight dead ones.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, I can't see small swordtails eating the whole fish and leaving no evidence.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I'd blame the betta for you're missing gups.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Huh? I hav a sense of deja vu... Anyway I keep my point.


----------



## *GoGoGo Fish!* (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm blaming the betta. My betta ate and killed my guppies. Took one right by the tail, killed it and ate it, whole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Trust me its the betta. I don't like them that much. I hade my betta with a molly and a few guppies and he killed and then ate my guppies but then started to beat up male molly so had to remove the betta and said why not make this tank a tank for all mollies.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree, it's probably the betta. They are often very aggressive towards guppies, and yours were small enough to eat.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, thats what I kind of thought was happening. I knew the betta was aggressive, but I thought it was kind of wierd that I never found any half eaten guppies or anything of the like. I guess that sucker can swallow those things whole. Thanks for the help


----------

